

Ask HN: Just bought Ipad 3, please suggest free ebooks to read on kindle app - codegeek

I am interested in any kind of free ebook that deals with inspiration, attitude, efficiency, startup, real estate, learning etc.
======
mikecane
Kindle Nation Daily: [http://kindlenationdaily.com/kindle-nation-daily-free-
and-ba...](http://kindlenationdaily.com/kindle-nation-daily-free-and-bargain-
book-listings/)

100 Zeroes: <http://hundredzeros.com/>

